# How do I get more "noticed"?



## RU1N3R_ (Sep 17, 2016)

I've been here since June I believe. I may not have a lot of submissions, but still, I'd like more feedback on what little stuff I have. Is it the quality of my work? Should I try a different method or approach? I'm getting pretty discouraged now but I don't want to just give up. Here's my FA if you want to check it out or not: Userpage of ru1n3r -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Mobius (Sep 18, 2016)

The thing about FA is that the infamous phrase "notices your buldge OwO what's this" applies very much to it. There's two things that get popularity there, and they're professional level illustrations and sex appeal.


----------



## neku-neku (Sep 18, 2016)

the thing i noticed in my experience on fa, instead cell shading or something similar to that (simple flat coloring) try painting instead.people are more interested in painted art thumbnails (that's what i think).
then of course there's porn.i'm an sfw artist and have been in fa for a year now but i only had 166 watchers (would love to get 1000 someday *sad face*).
AND ALSO post a lot.i've seen people who had +-180 submissions already had thousands of watchers even though they had only been there for a year.
but of course on top of all of these, you must have a good skill in drawing.
IMHO, 2 ways to get easy watchers in FA are.
1.PORN
2.git gud.
when i said post a lot, i'd like to add quality content into it.those 180 submissions i mentioned are actually good arts.(that's why i feel like i should hone my skill in drawing to get more watchers.)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

Having a good portfolio is key in any form of art.
You have to have a good amount of quality work that you can show others for them to be able to give their opinion.

Also, your avatar is the most seen piece of art on the forums. Literally every post has a copy of it.
If you can let people know in your signature that it's yours, there's a slight boost in chance that someone will go look at it.

And then there's art trades and, I hate to say it, but you might want to try handing out freebies occasionally if you can.
It keeps your skills sharp and you don't have to worry about it being top quality.
People are happy with whatever new content they can get for their OC, even if it is just a pencil sketch.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't think it's necessary to do smut to get views.  I do think it's about interaction and improving yourself though. Don't do art to get views, do art that you like, and do things that mean a lot to you.  Keep in mind that we're all people in transit, and know that if you work your ass off and don't give up, there's nothing stopping you from getting better. That being said, be open to critiques and don't let something like being here a month get you down.


----------



## SPC (Sep 27, 2016)

> do art that you like, and do things that mean a lot to you



^This. Remember what Dory from Finding Nemo said, "Just keep swimming."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Mobius said:


> The thing about FA is that the infamous phrase "notices your buldge OwO what's this" applies very much to it. There's two things that get popularity there, and they're professional level illustrations and sex appeal.


I have to agree.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 13, 2016)

neku-neku said:


> i'm an sfw artist and have been in fa for a year now but i only had 166 watchers (would love to get 1000 someday *sad face*).


The vast majority of my work is SFW*. It took me 10 years to hit 1000 subs.

---PCJ

*not that I have anything against drawing smut (there's some pretty raunchy material on my "to-do" list), I just had so much other inspiration (and lack of ability to out-produce it) that it only rarely makes it to the front of the line.


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Oct 13, 2016)

On a related subject...is it wrong to have LOTS of porn done for a character that is also a fursuit?


----------



## Synthex (Oct 13, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> On a related subject...is it wrong to have LOTS of porn done for a character that is also a fursuit?


I don't see why it would be. As long as you're not doing things in that fursuit and then going out and hugging people in it, cause that's skeevy.


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 13, 2016)

Synthex said:


> I don't see why it would be. As long as you're not doing things in that fursuit and then going out and hugging people in it, cause that's skeevy.


(Certainly a good way to get more noticed, though)


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Oct 13, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> (Certainly a good way to get more noticed, though)



But of course!


----------



## glitchology (Oct 14, 2016)

Make a lot of art.  Use a lot of tags.  Pander to the popular (without losing your voice as an artist).  Post on lots of sites under the same name.


----------



## AtlasImperial (Oct 16, 2016)

Watch everybody, do trades and free requests and generally be a friendly and outgoing person.

Also, be open to drawing people's *cough* nsfw wishes *cough*


----------



## Synthet (Oct 16, 2016)

I have the same problem with noticing, probably because I almost don't draw porn. Or because of terrible system of viewing art on Furaffinity: there is no category for most viewed art in a day/week/month. So, when you post something, no matter how good your art is, you'll drown in a stream of shit in a couple of minutes and no one see your art, except for people who accidently noticed it on a main page. I don't see any reason why FA developers haven't done it yet, it's so obvious...

I had got most of my views when some popular artist suddenly faves your work and you have an explosive amount of watches and faves for a couple of days. I don't see any other opportunity to get more watches than draw popular OCs and expecting someone cool would fave it.

I may sound pessimistic, but I really gave up in getting more views because I don't want to draw pure porn and unfamiliar characters. 

The advice I would give to OP is, first of all, to master more drawing skill and forget about crazy amount watches. Just draw, get good and views will come sooner or later. Enjoy the process of drawing itself.


----------



## AtlasImperial (Oct 16, 2016)

Synthet said:


> I have the same problem with noticing, probably because I almost don't draw porn. Or because of terrible system of viewing art on Furaffinity: there is no category for most viewed art in a day/week/month. So, when you post something, no matter how good your art is, you'll drown in a stream of shit in a couple of minutes and no one see your art, except for people who accidently noticed it on a main page. I don't see any reason why FA developers haven't done it yet, it's so obvious...
> 
> I had got most of my views when some popular artist suddenly faves your work and you have an explosive amount of watches and faves for a couple of days. I don't see any other opportunity to get more watches than draw popular OCs and expecting someone cool would fave it.
> 
> ...



Can you link your page? Always interested in new art.


----------



## Synthet (Oct 16, 2016)

AtlasImperial said:


> Can you link your page? Always interested in new art.


Of course - Artwork Gallery for Synthet -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

You wanna be noticed in the furry community?

Draw porn


No seriously, draw copious amounts of porn


----------



## AtlasImperial (Oct 16, 2016)

Synthet said:


> Of course - Artwork Gallery for Synthet -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



Watched, love your stuff.




Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You wanna be noticed in the furry community?
> 
> Draw porn
> 
> ...



This is true


----------



## Synthet (Oct 16, 2016)

AtlasImperial said:


> Watched, love your stuff.


Thank you!


----------



## GreykennyWolfz (Oct 14, 2018)

well ive been asking the same thing for me being an android digital artist seems Im waiting to get my own wacom products and pc for my art set-up and I keep trying to draw,to improve..,to change my artstyle ive been thinking what do I do to get noticed since im being on FA 4 years I suppose...its really hard to get em and hoping I could reach 5-10k watchers


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 14, 2018)

Besides porn (people are way too horny these days...), being overly social seems to work. For some, because this world moves so fast, no one has time to give a shit about you unless your following is big enough. Don't expect any replies to your comments; just draw, make some friends, and PRAY Lady Luck likes you enough.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 14, 2018)

Necro thread alert. 

Do whatever that gets someone noticed.


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 14, 2018)

So we're just gonna stop giving serious answers?


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 14, 2018)

I honestly don't know anymore.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> So we're just gonna stop giving serious answers?



The OP posted in 2016. They'll likely never read these new posts.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 16, 2018)

Locking this due to a 2 year necro.


----------

